# Prednison in ireland????



## dj78 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi girls 

i need your advice... i am just after successful treatment of ISCI in Czech republic and i am on Prednison but running low now, i ordered more from the clinic but still no sign of them. Do you know whether i can get them in Ireland? Could my Gp prescribe it for me?

Thanx so much girls...

DJ78


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry DJ just saw this. I got mine form an online pharmacy called Gold pharma my gp was no use at all and most clinics here dont prescribe steroids and some are very against them so I doubt they will prescribe them for you. Congratulations.


Lesley xx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

DJ,
You just reminded me to order more from Reprofit.
I mentioned it to my GP before and she had never heard of it !!!!
How are you getting on ?
Have you a scan organised yet ?

BoBo


----------



## dj78 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Lesley

thanks so much for Gold Pharma, i ordered some so hopefully i ll have them soon, i see you are flying with your pregnancy, i wish i was that far too, did you take Prednison until 12 week too? i got email from Stepan and from the nurse that they posted them by normal post so i should have them any day now, but sometimes Irish post is just terrible...

Hi Boboboy -  yeah i am doing fine, dont really have that many symptoms to record but feeling happy and positive, i regret i didnt get all my meds sorted when i was over in Czech, they gave me prescription to keep me going for few weeks only...it would be less hassle,ok i wont even mention it to my GP if they are so against it...I have my GP organizing my first scan, i am hoping to go in week 8 and i am really hoping to see lovely heartbeat or two, what about you? How are you feeling


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Glad you got sorted DJ I cant believe how quickly its gone since the 12 weeks but it crawled until then!! Best of luck Im sure you are delighted to be pregnant but I know the first few weeks are nerve wracking!!! The Goldpharma delivered very quickly and hopefully the drugs from Reprofit wont be long. It is very worrying waiting for them. I stayed on the prednison until 12 weeks and the progesterone until 14 weeks ( although that was because I had a slight bleed at 12 weeks).

Take care and try to enjoy it as much as possible

Lesley xx


----------



## Irish*FF (Feb 1, 2009)

You can get it here in Ireland. I used it with my clinic on my last few cycles here in Ireland. It should be no problem for your GP to prescribe it for you. Congrats on your pregnancy.


----------



## dj78 (Oct 17, 2008)

thanx girls for all your replies, just received my package today and plus have some more ordered from Goldpharma so i have plenty of drugs now so i can sell them  this should take me up to twelve weeks, cant wait for that, have my scan booked for 20 th February....
take care


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi DJ,
Glad you got sorted - and guess what I am running out and Stepan on his holidays !!!!  Typical !!!!  I think I will order form that online pharmacy Lesley mentioned too.

I have scan booked for next Thursday - its my only day of lately so I am going to The Beacon for it.  Hope its good news but still so worried as AF type pains lately -not bad just something there   Also I am so sick - not actually getting sick but feeling so ill I cannot eat at all.  I am really struggling lately with food.  Feel like any minute I am going to be sick so cannot face any food at all.  Then on rare occassion I don't feel sick I am worried why I am not feeling sick   My head is just wrecked !!!!!  I hope it will settle after scan next week.  

BoBo


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Irish FF I think its very much up to your gp and none of the gp's in my surgery would prescribe it or indeed the progesterone  

Bobo hope the scan goes well if its any consolation I had af type pains for the entire first 12 weeks.

Good luck

Lesley xx


----------



## dj78 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Bobo
glad everything is fine with you and you have plenty of symptoms, i have my scan booked for Friday 20th so next week and i am a bit nervous too as what happened to me last time,  i  every night that everything will be ok this time, i am very tired, have no problems to sleep, occasional nausea and sore boobs,also have af type cramps but i heard that s absolutely normal so dont worry about it too much....good luck with your scan on Thursday....btw Stepan will be back on Monday and i think he is still checking his mails so dont worry about it and ask him for more,it didnt take that long to arrive...

Dj78


----------

